# Solved: Can you record exactly what comes out of your speakers???



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Guetan Tag, Hola, Hello...

I was just wondering if there was a way to record exactly what comes out of your speakers. I don't have a sound card so I can't record from that. Is there a (free) program to do that or if there is something in XP to do that?

Please Help Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you have speakers, then you have a "sound card" albeit embedded in your motherboard.
It's called "onboard sound" and is the equivalent of an external sound card for most purposes.

Where is the source of the sound? (CD, web based "streaming audio", or?

Check out a program called "audiograbber"
http://www.audiograbber.com-us.net/


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

ferrija1 said:


> Guetan Tag, Hola, Hello...
> 
> I was just wondering if there was a way to record exactly what comes out of your speakers. I don't have a sound card so I can't record from that. Is there a (free) program to do that or if there is something in XP to do that?
> 
> Please Help Thanks


Without a sound card you wouldn't be able to hear anything. Unless you really don't have one 

Audacity should do the trick and it's free.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

OH, THAT PROVES MY SMARTNESS IN AUDIO (whoops caps lock) I aleady have Audicity and just used it 30 seconds ago but within Audcity how do you record what comes out of your speakers??? Thx


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

haven't used it in so long. I know the windows sound recorder can


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

k.. (dumb 3 charater rule)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

in XP sound recorder??. I couldn't find that option to record from speakers in the sound recording source


----------



## Mike46 (Jul 6, 2005)

If you have a microphone either built in or external, you can capture sound from your speakers with *windows sound recorder*, its not going to be the best but it will work and you should be able to save the recorded sound as a wav. file


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I know that thanks anyways but does anyone know any internal ways???


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks Tidus4Yuna I set Audcity to record from line in and it worked


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## Pendla10 (Feb 12, 2008)

I got audacity but I have no idea how to set it to line in. Please help.


----------

